# [Regular Season Game 45] Houston Rockets at Detroit Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(27-17)/(24-18)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, January 25, 6:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Artest / Scola*














































*Stuckey / Iverson / Prince / Wallace / Brown*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets know all about adversity, having been decimated by injuries in recent years. Playing without all three of their stars, however, would be uncharted territory.
> 
> After losing Yao Ming to a knee injury in the first half of their last game, the Rockets could be without their top three scorers for the first time as they visit the struggling Detroit Pistons on Sunday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What's the status for T-Mac and Yao!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao and T-Mac will be game-time decisions, both of them are probable. Artest is questionable.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I always love to see Rockets on national TV. Plus, if T-Mac plays, it would be great because he really loves to show the world when he's on national coverage. 

Also, It's Sunday, and Detroit isn't really good on Sunday according to their track record.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao is not going to play. McGrady is going to play. Artest could be playing too. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck, we Pistons are very vulnerable, but i have a good feeling because the rockets cant run


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

well, pistons look like they dont feel like playing defense today, i should have placed a bet on Houston


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow the Rockets look really good out there. Welcome back T-mac, Ron


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao will come back tomorrow, by the way.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this game is almost over, pistond dont do comebacks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well aparently Pistons do, do comebacks. But I think Scola is loving being the centre of the offense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola doing a Yao going 7 for 7. But he has missed a few FTs.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

cant believe how well Tmac and Artest are playing, that rest really helped


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man TMAC knows he can take people off the dribble. I want to see it now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm ****ing pissed :rant: Where's the defense!? Way too many lapses.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Our defense has looked bad for the past four games.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

u wanna talk about bad defense , watch some Piston games we have trouble closing out every game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sweet surprise with Mac and Artest returning after a Yao injury. T-Mac's vow to turn the season around?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Way too many jumpers.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have Hayes Artest & Battier and we still suck on defense.................

Hopefully we can turn it around.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How has T-Mac been playing?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He can't touch me. He can't check me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn cant believe we let them back into it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sheed hasn't had a good game for a while until now. I would know because he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I almost forgot that Ron Artest was the same guy behind the whole Malice at the Palace thing


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer Alston for the 3 point field goal.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game we got here.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to finish this off at the start of the 4thQ. I worry our offense wont run how its meant to when Rafer comes off. Aaron has been in a bit of a slump but has also made some great plays. Hope he can lift himself for the 4thQ.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> I almost forgot that Ron Artest was the same guy behind the whole Malice at the Palace thing


LOL did the constant boos for Ron give it away


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, Rafer has been ballin as of late. My goodness.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Skip to my Lou comign alive


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope this game is a testament of things to come. I wish we could play this well offensively consistently. I want to be a little tighter on D though.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wtf i went to take a **** now we're down 15


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice 15 point lead


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wtf i went to take a **** now we're down 15


Von Wafer happened


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets hit 100 we win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer and Wafer are the ones on the offensive end doing their thing.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Pistons haven't played defense since the Lakers


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's typical Houston McGrady time!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When Rafer comes off the whole game just changes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF were taking ill advised jumpers... Just run the stuff we ran all game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola is ballin.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Rockets hit 100 we win.


You jinxed!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol ROckets are awful defensively too, we really aren't that difficult to guard

and why is Sheed leaving Scola open???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what in the hell are we doing??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

****ing McLady.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow this game is competitive! i love it


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW kinda worried, hopefully we can finish this off.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

offensive rebounds are nice but lets score a basket here....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thank god for our hustle.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that was sad on the glass


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Did I just see like 1000 of the same series of posts.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

was hoping for a three but w/e we have a chance at least


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

well that's game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Weve got this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game got way to close. We still went into our usual Rockets 4th quarter rut. But man those offensive rebounds were huge. 4 straight and we finally got a bucket. 

Artest hits 2 big free throws thats for sure


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mutombo
Hayes
Battier
Artest
Alston

On the court???????? to defend

Thats what I would go with


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh shiznits! we got a chance in hell, damn i got a dinner date!!!!! hurry up!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it 9.1 left up by only 3


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I can't believe that they're not letting Iverson play in the 4th quarter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes. Thank god.

Cant believe we had the chance to blow them out twice and we let them back into it twice.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That airball hit Rafer Alston's foot. It would be weird if there was time left and they called a kickball.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

dang the face cover defense


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

check out how many FTs we missed 6-10 from AI


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Snowmobile freestyle is the most retarded thing I've seen.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game, kinda got ugly there for a few mins in he 4th but overall that was a good game


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll take the win, but I don't feel satisfied. We were supposed to beat them down so badly that the Malice at the Palace would look like a Easter Sunday Service.

56% shooting and 31 assists.... way too much for my liking. Horrible defense all over the court. Good thing the Pistons aren't that good on defense anymore.

Sheed talking all that bull**** to Scola but Scola was doing his dumb *** equally.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We can't expect Scola to go 9-10 on mid-range jumpers and Battier to be perfect from beyond the arc and Alston to play like Mark Price on a regular basis. 

McGrady needs to attack the basket, or at least we need to get him the ball down low. When he's got it 20 feet out you can actually tell what he's going to do just from watching his stance on the TV screen. It must be obvious to the defender one foot away from him.

And I know Yao isn't there, but we've been atrocious defensively as of late. Without that we're going nowhere.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great, Rockets won. Easy home stretch coming up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Did not like Sheed dissing Scola, even though Scola put this game up his ***.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Watching Wallace diss Scola was kind of funny. I mean Wallace had a decent game 22points. But Scola also had 21, where was Wallace when Scola was doing his thing on the offensive end.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Rockets / Piston Highlights


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Sheed talking all that bull**** to Scola but Scola was doing his dumb *** equally.





> Did not like Sheed dissing Scola, even though Scola put this game up his ***.


I've always liked Sheed and actually respect his trash talking for the most part BUT, to run down the court toward the end of the game and tell the Rocket bench Scola is trash was ridiculous. Like HROZ said, they netted each other out so how can he even go there. Sheed dropped a notch on my fanometer.

It was really nice to see Von play well in limited minutes. I was happy to see him play without a letdown. A few ill-advised shots but, he has done that all year. Props to Rafer also. For all the complaining we do about him wishing we could have an All Star like CP3 or Derron Williams, he played 39 minutes last night with 14 points, 10 assists, and ZERO turnovers. Outstanding! :clap:

Nice win!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win on the road against a still pretty tough team.
T-mac and Artest still rusty, but that will change over time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where Detroit is lacking*
> 
> *Houston 108, Detroit 105*
> 
> ...


BDL


----------

